

Designer Quit His Day Job to Solve Knotting Problem with Your Headphones - greenvaio
http://webandtechs.com/2015/01/this-industrial-designer-quit-his-day-job-to-solve-your-knotting-problem-with-headphones/

======
greenvaio
Title is little misleading. Actually, its about Spoolee the headphone gadget
which solves the problem that your headphones kept getting knotted up.

